# Ladysbridge Hospital (Banff District Lunatic Asylum)



## lost (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks to Pete C for the lead...

Ladysbridge Hospital is a pretty big site, but much of it has been stripped out now (apart from the so far unexplored secure unit), and the '70s villas and equally modern main hall are vandalised. Still quite a bit to see though, and after meeting the owner inside (!) the main hospital he was happy to show me around the boiler house and the rest of the hospital after I explained myself. 






1. Dull modern main hall





2. My first asylum projector 





3. "Holiday camp" style villas, there's several rows of these





4. Main 1863 hospital building





5. Lonesome wheelchair, ignoring its friends upstairs 





6. Creepy giant children





7. Patient's records


----------

